# PoupaMais Card registration problem



## Pead01

Hi

I picked up a poupamais card leaflet this morning and when I got home I registered an account with Pingo Doce and then followed the link to register the poupamais card number I had picked up. Every time I try to register it the page comes up with an invalid login or password message whether I enter the information in the boxes or not.

Does anyone know whether it takes a day or two for your main registration to get through the system before you can register the card as well? I have checked that the email address ( which I presume is the Login ) and the password are correct.

many thanks

John


----------



## RichardHenshall

Isn't the card registration a completely separate process that you have to do from scratch?


----------



## Pead01

No idea Im afraid. The link was from the main Pingo Doce site


----------



## RichardHenshall

Try following the Novo Registo button rather than trying to log in. The first thing it asks for is the card no. and CVV2.


----------



## Pead01

Tried that. That is when the error message appears. Then I tried putting in my login and password on the same screen and the same thing happens.


----------



## RichardHenshall

I think I see what's happened:

Did you click on the word aqui in the Pingo Doce - Confirmação do registo email, to verify your email address?


Confirmação de registo

Olá,

Obrigado por se registar no site do Pingo Doce

Os seus dados de login são:
username: xxx @ xxx dot com

Para finalizar o registo e activar a sua conta, clique *aqui*.​


----------



## Pead01

Yep and the user name is the email address. I have emailed the customer services as this is obviously not a problem at my end.


----------



## dancebert

This might be the problem. Companies and governments in poorer countries often write websites to work with Internet Explorer. They don't write for, or test on, other browsers.


----------



## Pead01

dancebert said:


> This might be the problem. Companies and governments in poorer countries often write websites to work with Internet Explorer. They don't write for, or test on, other browsers.


Hi

It is interesting you mention Internet Explorer as this is no longer available for Macs. All other government websites and indeed the main websites for both Continente and Pingo Doce work fine it is just this association of their store cards which causes a problem. With AKI I had no problem at all so I do not think it is, in this case, the choice of browser. However just to check I used Google Chrome ( which has been a good alternative in cases of 'sensitive' websites to Firefox ) and had exactly the same results.

Oh Calamity, as they say.

cheers
John


----------



## dancebert

Pead01 said:


> Hi
> 
> It is interesting you mention Internet Explorer as this is no longer available for Macs. All other government websites and indeed the main websites for both Continente and Pingo Doce work fine it is just this association of their store cards which causes a problem.


Good to know, thanks.


----------



## RichardHenshall

Following the Novo Registo button, the first thing it asks for is the card no. and CVV2. How can the system object at this point to an as yet unknown email address/password? It might suggest that your browser (or password manager) is completing those fields as well (from your previous entries?) and is therefore trying to log you in before you've completed registration.

Can you retry, ensuring the username and password fields are blank?


----------



## ismoore999

I have been having the same issue for a few days now and I have tried Chrome/Firefox and IE. 

Trying to log in with the details from the pingo Dolce website does not work. If I request a password reset it asks for the details of the PulpaMais card which clearly I have not registetred. 
Trying to register the card tells me the username and password is not valid. Chicken and Egg!

I have also cleared all cookies etc. I think there is a REAL problem on the website. Looking at the youtube video of how to register, the username and password boxes do not seem to be there and I would not expect them to be!

I think some programmer has had a bright idea somewhere else and has managed to break the page. 

I will try by phone (haha) and see how I get on.


----------



## ismoore999

Well I never tried by phone but it seems that today the site is fixed and I managed to register the card without a problem. 

Good Luck!


----------



## govindaacharya75

I take the poupamais card from pingo doce, but I am not able to register that card. I put the card number and cvv2 number correctly but it show this card is invalid.


----------



## country roads

Did the checkout person scan the card first? Go back, buy something, have them scan it at checkout, and try again. Let everyone here know if this solution works.


----------

